# water on the floor .. help?



## capnhowdy (May 11, 2003)

im not good at this stuff .. but theres water on the floor of my mk3 gti .. its a 96 and wehn i go to vaccume it out once in a while or anytime i lift the flkoormats its wet on the carpet and the bottom of the floormat ... usuly after a wet day ... i have suspisson about it coming from under the car .. i think the floor is pretty rusty and the "lift point" is dented in .. so it may be comin in from around there but its not just in the passenger front but the back too .... are tehre any otehr common places i should look before i weld a slab of stell to my floorbords?


----------



## onebadbug (Dec 21, 2002)

I have seen quite a few people mention the plastic sheet between the interior doorpanel and the door as being the problem on mk2s. Not really sure how it supposed to work exactly or if it applies to your car. Just something you may want to check.


----------

